# WARNING: The Efest 3000mAh "35A" battery now uses a 10A cell!



## kimbo

WARNING: The Efest 3000mAh "35A" battery now uses a 10A cell!

**************Please read this first************



**************************************************

The Efest that I gave a 20A rating to in my Nov 5, 2015 test has been replaced by what appears to be a LG MH1. This is a 10A cell!

Dammit Efest!

This was brought to my attention by /u/karmapopsicle from the electronic-cigarette subreddit. To be honest, I didn't think the pictures he had showed that Efest had switched cells. But he was correct on all counts. He was kind enough to send two cells to me and they clearly show that Efest is using a different cell which appears to be the LG MH1. Thank you karmapopsicle!

The anti-counterfeit codes were checked for both of the new cells. They are genuine Efest cells.

I am frakkin' pissed off! Efest, this is truly despicable behavior. Giving a 20A cell a 35A rating is bad enough. Now you're doing it with a 10A cell? How the hell do you people live with yourselves?

My sincere thanks to /u/karmapopsicle. The credit for discovering this goes 100% to him.

If you want to see which one you might have then check out the test report at ECF, there's a picture of the tops of both.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/warning-efest-purple-3…/

My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Mooch-1636157550007158/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/list-of-battery-tests.…/

Actual current ratings and the Safety Grades table for all the batteries I have tested: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/18650-safety-grades-pic…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## Christos

This is shocking. 
Efest no more!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## stevie g

We must boycott their products. Wankers!


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the headsup @kimbo 
I hope all our retailers take note of this so that it helps them to advise us better and stock only the best.

Just dont understand why Efest would do that, surely they know it would hurt their reputation and sales big time?


----------



## Christos

Well I use the 2900mah and 2800mah efests and they perform well. I do however never use them above 12 Amps.


----------



## Silver

Have moved this thread to the "Batteries" forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

This is seriously uncool, people are going to get hurt, the whole Vaping industry is going to get hurt. Could this be the final nail in Efest's coffin? 

Efest shall henceforth be known as *FestFire*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drmzindec

I knew there was something funny about this battery, i just felt it in my gut!
And the guys at Vapemob swore his life that this battery is the best and nothing will beat it! LOL!

Thanks for the post and information, this is great to know and i think that this will be the end of efest batteries.


----------



## korn1

Well guess I will not use my kangertech for a while


----------



## Pixstar

Thanks for sharing this. Glad the vendor from where I get batteries from never stocks Efest.


----------



## Drmzindec

Sorry for posting again but i have to add (Since im actually pretty damn pissed off now) why do vendors not test the batteries they stock and also look at these things. Should they not be the ones that inform us or newbies on what would be better. My first battery was an efest, probably when they where still using good cells but i got smarter on what gear i use so that i dont blow my face or hands off.

Most vendors have been around long enough now to have some spare cash to test these things for us and guide is in the right direction, but im starting to get the feeling that some are in the business of making money not clouds.


----------



## Ernest

Thanks, just in time. I was about to get two of them.


----------



## blujeenz

Drmzindec said:


> Sorry for posting again but i have to add (Since im actually pretty damn pissed off now) why do vendors not test the batteries they stock and also look at these things. Should they not be the ones that inform us or newbies on what would be better. My first battery was an efest, probably when they where still using good cells but i got smarter on what gear i use so that i dont blow my face or hands off.
> 
> Most vendors have been around long enough now to have some spare cash to test these things for us and guide is in the right direction, but im starting to get the feeling that some are in the business of making money not clouds.



In defence of vendors, its a *very different *skillset needed to properly check batteries, Im guessing most vendors had vaping as an initial passion with very good business management/ sales/ marketing skillsets.
I dont see an individual like Mooch with his very technical skillset ever running or starting up a Vape King or Sir Vape etc.

Its not just a simple purchase of a battery tester with performance load capabilities, otherwise we'd all have one sitting next to our coil jig and omnitester.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## korn1

Drmzindec said:


> Sorry for posting again but i have to add (Since im actually pretty damn pissed off now) why do vendors not test the batteries they stock and also look at these things. Should they not be the ones that inform us or newbies on what would be better. My first battery was an efest, probably when they where still using good cells but i got smarter on what gear i use so that i dont blow my face or hands off.
> 
> Most vendors have been around long enough now to have some spare cash to test these things for us and guide is in the right direction, but im starting to get the feeling that some are in the business of making money not clouds.



Would be nice if they did but we must remember they trust the manufacturers like we do


----------



## Tom. F

Drmzindec said:


> I knew there was something funny about this battery, i just felt it in my gut!
> And the guys at Vapemob swore his life that this battery is the best and nothing will beat it! LOL!
> 
> Thanks for the post and information, this is great to know and i think that this will be the end of efest batteries.


To shoot down the vendor is unfair I think. Unless of course in the case where they were notified of the change, which I have doubts about. Many people have found a lot of joy from these efests prior to this despite the few incidents we have all heard of. Personally, I have never bought or used an efest and after hearing this I sure as hell never will. If this report is true this will be so damn hurtful to the vaping community. What were they thinking?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

Have not bought Efests for some time. Now I never will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nimatek

korn1 said:


> Well guess I will not use my kangertech for a while


Which efest did you get with your kit? 
The big thing is to not over stress the Batt. So don't use high wattage builds rather stay sub 25w. Oh and don't take 10 loong hits in a row. 

Use it wisely and rather save up to replace it with a Sony vtc4 or a LG Chocolate (or the turd as some call it). They are around R200 atm so one less juice for a month  



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## korn1

Nimatek said:


> Which efest did you get with your kit?
> The big thing is to not over stress the Batt. So don't use high wattage builds rather stay sub 25w. Oh and don't take 10 loong hits in a row.
> 
> Use it wisely and rather save up to replace it with a Sony vtc4 or a LG Chocolate (or the turd as some call it). They are around R200 atm so one less juice for a month
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Actually I am charging it right now  Sorry but the vapour mountain xxx . Nah still using one of the stock coils so should be safe.


----------



## Nimatek

Yeah just keep in mind the rating is actually lower but if you keep it in safe parameters you will be fine. 

So you should just give me the XXX 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1

Nimatek said:


> Yeah just keep in mind the rating is actually lower but if you keep it in safe parameters you will be fine.
> 
> So you should just give me the XXX
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



I am scared of battery explosions (thank you media) but I think you would really have to push a battery to extremes for that to happen ?


----------



## Nimatek

Well you just need to push that battery's limit. If you exceed the rated continuous amp draw you may have problems. So use the link on page to find your battery and just make sure you use the safe wattage levels described. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## korn1

Getting three of these for my kbox mini with the i4 charger 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah.html

They are safe right?


----------



## Andre

korn1 said:


> Getting three of these for my kbox mini with the i4 charger
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah.html
> 
> They are safe right?


Yip, good batteries those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Dammit Efest. What a bunch of clowns.

LG - Mr Hanky the Christmas pooh ftw!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek

korn1 said:


> Getting three of these for my kbox mini with the i4 charger
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah.html
> 
> They are safe right?


I'm using 2 sets of 3 Samsung 25R (green ones) for my RX200 and they work very well indeed!
Should be perfect for the KBox, one batt should last you a day depending on amount of puffs and wattage used.

In the RX200 a set lasts me 3 days before reaching 1/2 way mark on the battery meter using my aromamizer in TC mode @ 40w. 
With a lot of vaping in the car


----------



## stevie g

Nimatek said:


> Well you just need to push that battery's limit. If you exceed the rated continuous amp draw you may have problems. So use the link on page to find your battery and just make sure you use the safe wattage levels described.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


agreed, it works out to 37 watts using nominal voltage 3.7v x 10a = 37w

So a fresh charge 4.15v x 10a = 41.5w

40 watt mods are the sweetspot.


----------



## Alex

korn1 said:


> Getting three of these for my kbox mini with the i4 charger
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/samsung-inr18650-25r-2500mah.html
> 
> They are safe right?



Those are legit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup @kimbo
> I hope all our retailers take note of this so that it helps them to advise us better and stock only the best.
> 
> Just dont understand why Efest would do that, surely they know it would hurt their reputation and sales big time?



Since they basically rewrap batteries, i'm guessing one batch of lg's got rewrapped with the wrong labels

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## OreO

Hey guys.

I have 4 bats and all are efest as I heard that they were the ones to get.
Alas, then this rubbish comes up.

Please can you guys recommend what bats I can get as a replacement. I have 2 that I swap out on a VTC Mini and 2 in my xcube 2.

So irritated by this now. I know things should be fine if I stay within limits but safety is something I don't play around with and I would just rather have the piece of mind.

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## foGGyrEader

Figured I'd parrot what I've read on many other battery reviews sites...Sony, LG or Samsung. Anything else is supposedly rewrapped


----------



## Andre

OreO said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I have 4 bats and all are efest as I heard that they were the ones to get.
> Alas, then this rubbish comes up.
> 
> Please can you guys recommend what bats I can get as a replacement. I have 2 that I swap out on a VTC Mini and 2 in my xcube 2.
> 
> So irritated by this now. I know things should be fine if I stay within limits but safety is something I don't play around with and I would just rather have the piece of mind.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


The blue or green Samsungs or the brown LGs. Best real CDR (continuous discharge rating) of 25A are the Tesiyi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Andre said:


> The blue or green Samsungs or the brown LGs. Best real CDR (continuous discharge rating) of 25A are the Tesiyi.


 
There ya go


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

With the market being what it is.
Surely it'd make sense for vendors to just stop importing rewraps?
Legitimate batteries are kinda abundant and not so adversely priced when compared to rewraps.

*LG HG2's *_(3000mAh, 20A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hg2_
*LG HE2's *_(2500mAh, 20A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-he2_
*LG HB6's *_(1500mAh, 30A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hb6_
*LG HB2's *_(1500mAh, 30A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hb2_
*LG HE4's *_(2500mAh, 20A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-he4_
*LG HD2's *_(2000mAh, 25A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/lg-chem-18650-hd2_
*Samsung 25R's *_(2500mAh, 20A) http://batterybro.com/collections/all/products/samsung-inr18650-25r_

It'd give them piece of mind that they're not selling anything that could go bang.

O_n the dangerous side there is the LG MJ1, which is 3500mAh with a 10A CDR... So really not suitable for anything other than *the most tame setups*. _

I've also noticed that eFest wrappers suck, the get all torn and ratty quite quickly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## foGGyrEader

Lastly I should also repeat what I have been told on this forum, which is that a regulated mod does not require such high amp batteries...so before the poor vendors are screwed over one should bear in this in mind... 

Edit: Also think it was just an error on Efests wrapping, an excellent saying is as follows: _Sh!t happens and it happens often!_

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

I bought a couple of Efest 3000mAh batteries during the first half of 2015 - been happily vaping tobacco juices at +/- 0.4 Ohm, and they are still going without problems. If they were indeed only 10A max, I should've experienced at least "hot" batteries. I highly doubt that any company will get passed any CE approval (which Efest has done), claiming a higher amperage in their CE self declaration that includes the datasheet (a document that must accompany the units to be tested by an independent test house, and not allowed to be altered once the tests confirms same). I do however agree that they aren't the best out there in the market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

That is truly sad. They will lose customers fast when this news gets around. I will also stop buying their batteries, but not to boycot them, but for my own safety.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> WARNING: The Efest 3000mAh "35A" battery now uses a 10A cell!
> 
> **************Please read this first************
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> The Efest that I gave a 20A rating to in my Nov 5, 2015 test has been replaced by what appears to be a LG MH1. This is a 10A cell!
> 
> Dammit Efest!
> 
> This was brought to my attention by /u/karmapopsicle from the electronic-cigarette subreddit. To be honest, I didn't think the pictures he had showed that Efest had switched cells. But he was correct on all counts. He was kind enough to send two cells to me and they clearly show that Efest is using a different cell which appears to be the LG MH1. Thank you karmapopsicle!
> 
> The anti-counterfeit codes were checked for both of the new cells. They are genuine Efest cells.
> 
> I am frakkin' pissed off! Efest, this is truly despicable behavior. Giving a 20A cell a 35A rating is bad enough. Now you're doing it with a 10A cell? How the hell do you people live with yourselves?
> 
> My sincere thanks to /u/karmapopsicle. The credit for discovering this goes 100% to him.
> 
> If you want to see which one you might have then check out the test report at ECF, there's a picture of the tops of both.
> 
> Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/warning-efest-purple-3…/
> 
> My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Mooch-1636157550007158/
> 
> All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/list-of-battery-tests.…/
> 
> Actual current ratings and the Safety Grades table for all the batteries I have tested: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/18650-safety-grades-pic…



that's why I say just get LG4s and no worries.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

kev mac said:


> that's why I say just get LG4s and no worries.



LG4's?


----------



## zadiac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> LG4's?



Probably means HE4's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> LG4's?


Stupid me,HE4s" DOH"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...u/interesting_email_from_efest_regarding_the/

Interestingly, Efest's 'testing video' that "can not tell a lie" has already been removed by them from YouTube

and Mooch's reply:
Facebook dot com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1665939083695671&id=1636157550007158

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Lingogrey said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...u/interesting_email_from_efest_regarding_the/
> 
> Interestingly, Efest's 'testing video' that "can not tell a lie" has already been removed by them from YouTube
> 
> and Mooch's reply:
> Facebook dot com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1665939083695671&id=1636157550007158



They should have "manned up" and taken it on the chin, even a _"rewrap mistake by our manufacturing" _whitewash would have been better than attacking the man personally.
Play the ball and not the man, Efest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex

An open letter to Efest...you've gone too far. self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 13 hours ago * by Mooch315

UPDATE: Efest has taken down the video I mention below.

While I have been frustrated with your exaggerated current ratings, I always posted the test results because there is usually a decent 20A battery underneath the wrap. But attacking my professional integrity is a step too far. You damn better well have rock solid evidence when you do something like that but all you put forward are veiled accusations.

The only thing I have as a battery tester is my reputation and the trust people have in my testing and its results.You insinuated that I faked my test results for the small top cap, 3-prong version of the Efest 35A 3000mAh battery because that's the best way for me to get attention. Not only is that preposterous and untrue but in my opinion your accusations are frighteningly childish for the customer service department of such a large company.

I refer to Gisela's message to ECR's /u/Miataguy94 [1] (linked to with his permission). How many people have letters like these gone out to?

https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...u/interesting_email_from_efest_regarding_the/[2]

My conclusion that one of the Efest 35A 3000mAh versions is a 10A battery doesn't just depend on test results. That battery is also visually identical to the 10A-rated LG MH1. Both sets of Efest batteries I tested checked out as genuine via their verification codes and others have reported getting this version and finding it can't even fire up a mod at 50W. Efest, your own verification system says these are genuine Efest batteries!

Jeff Brown from Facebook sent me two Efest 35A 3000mAh batteries that he said were not working as they should. They are the same small top cap 3-prong version I tested and both tested identically to the 10A ones I have. Both are identical in appearance and performance to a LG MH1 battery. Both were verified as being genuine Efest batteries. I have included their codes at the bottom of this letter.

Here are pictures of his batteries with a MH1 and the results of my testing his batteries (with a comparison to the MH1 and the 20A version of the Efest 3000mAh battery):



[3]

These four batteries (my two and Jeff Brown's) are not the only ones. I have another two on their way to me from a different person and there are scattered reports of others out there.

I am astounded by your reaction to my testing. This is not some sort of issue that can be interpreted or debated. There is no denying that there are at least three versions of your 35A 3000mAh battery now available and that one of them is identical to the LG MH1. All of the batteries involved have passed Efest's authentication checks. In my opinion it seems that there are only two reasonable possibilities here; you don't know about everything that's being wrapped or there are counterfeits that can fool your authentication system. I'm not sure which is worst.

I have a few other things to say about that Efest customer service department letter from Gisela...


You say that because of the UL certification that your batteries will not vent or explode when properly used. This is very confusing because I don't know of any battery that will vent or explode if properly used.


UL testing (UL1642 lithium-ion battery safety standard) only covers safety, not performance. The battery can completely fail to meet any of its current or capacity ratings and still pass the tests. UL1642 testing only says that the battery did not catch fire or explode. Which is good! However, the battery is still allowed to vent or fail to even come close to its ratings (see the list at the bottom of this post for the testing that UL1642 covers). Your UL certification does not preclude the existence of a 10A version of the 3000mAh battery.


UL1642's external short-circuit test uses a 0.06 to 0.10 ohm load. This is a "soft" short circuit and is actually higher in resistance than many coil builds being used! What will happen to an Efest battery if it's hard short-circuited, with almost zero resistance? For example, if it was used in a hybrid top-cap tube mod with an atomizer without a protruding 510 pin? Does your testing guarantee that your batteries will not go into thermal runaway? UL certification doesn't cover this scenario.


Other batteries do have safety certification at the same level. IEC62133 (EN62133) and UN38.3 are international battery testing standards and the Aspire batteries have passed both. Efests may be the only batteries in China with UL certification but some other Chinese batteries have equal safety certification.


You say your batteries are IMR chemistry and yet two of the 3000mAh battery versions are identical in appearance and performance to hybrid chemistry batteries, the 30Q and MH1. That is, at least one of the Efest batteries appears to not be IMR chemistry but NMC/INR.


Using only a one minute discharge, your video ([4] ) is supposed to show that your 3000mAh battery has good performance at 30A, including temperature. This wasn't the 10A battery in question. Any decent 20A battery can handle 60 seconds at 30A without overheating. My November 2015 testing of the other 3-prong top cap Efest battery (with the larger top cap) showed that it is a 20A battery that can handle much higher pulses. The battery in question is the small cap version, identical to the MH1. Why wasn't this version tested for your video?


To say that I might have faked my test results but that a video cannot lie not only insults me, but is stunningly naive. Anyone at Efest could have easily wrapped a battery like the LG HB4 and used it for the video. The electronic load can be miscalibrated to read higher than the actual current level. The temperature sensor can be a slow-reacting thermistor or wrapped in tape, or another insulator, to slow down the transfer of heat from the battery and lower the temperature reading. I absolutely am not saying, or even insinuating, that you have done any of this in your video. Just that a video can be faked quite easily. YouTube and Hollywood have shown us plenty of examples of this,


We have only our professional integrity, knowledge of proper testing procedures, and a consistent testing methodology to ensure that the results of our testing are accurate and best represent the battery's true performance and capabilities. I am so very much hoping that the approximately 60 second test you showed is not the type of testing you did to determine the 35A rating you gave your 3000mAh battery. While being able to be discharged at 35A is a capability of two of the versions of the 3000mAh Efest, that's no where near what's required to determine a rating.


There were some concerns I had regarding how the battery temperature was measured but this letter is already quite long. Please contact me if you want me to go into detail about this.

You had an opportunity to work with the vaping community to find out what's going on but instead you released a useless video and tried to discredit me instead. This is what disappointments me most.

While I am outraged at the veiled accusations that you have made against me, the only thing I want is the truth. I trusted your authentication system when investigating these 10A batteries. Was that a mistake? Either you wrapped and sold them or your authentication system doesn't work and there are counterfeits that check out as genuine that you don't know about.

I've given you the proof that these 10A 3000mAh batteries do exist. What happens now is entirely up to you.

Regards, Mooch

Authenticity codes for my small top cap 3-prong 35A 3000mAh Efests, that tested out to 10A:

52213 41531 66188 83252

89777 56645 49344 69237

Authenticity codes for Jeff Brown's small top cap 3-prong 35A 3000mAh Efests, that tested out to 10A:

78815 68833 82226 01770

55537 01767 92676 80892

UL1642 Battery Safety Standard Tests


External short circuit


Abnormal charge / Overcharge


Forced discharge / Overdischarge


Crush


Impact (cell)


Shock


Vibration


Heating (cell)


Temperature cycling


Low pressure (altitude) (cell)


Projectile / External fire
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...0u/an_open_letter_to_efestyouve_gone_too_far/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre

Way to go Mooch

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

kimbo said:


> WARNING: The Efest 3000mAh "35A" battery now uses a 10A cell!
> 
> **************Please read this first************
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************************
> 
> The Efest that I gave a 20A rating to in my Nov 5, 2015 test has been replaced by what appears to be a LG MH1. This is a 10A cell!
> 
> Dammit Efest!
> 
> This was brought to my attention by /u/karmapopsicle from the electronic-cigarette subreddit. To be honest, I didn't think the pictures he had showed that Efest had switched cells. But he was correct on all counts. He was kind enough to send two cells to me and they clearly show that Efest is using a different cell which appears to be the LG MH1. Thank you karmapopsicle!
> 
> The anti-counterfeit codes were checked for both of the new cells. They are genuine Efest cells.
> 
> I am frakkin' pissed off! Efest, this is truly despicable behavior. Giving a 20A cell a 35A rating is bad enough. Now you're doing it with a 10A cell? How the hell do you people live with yourselves?
> 
> My sincere thanks to /u/karmapopsicle. The credit for discovering this goes 100% to him.
> 
> If you want to see which one you might have then check out the test report at ECF, there's a picture of the tops of both.
> 
> Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/warning-efest-purple-3…/
> 
> My Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/Mooch-1636157550007158/
> 
> All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/list-of-battery-tests.…/
> 
> Actual current ratings and the Safety Grades table for all the batteries I have tested: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/…/18650-safety-grades-pic…



That image displayed right there is part of my battery funeral. Last night I got home, and used the Phantom from wotofo - and all I felt was this thing getting increasingly warm , and it continued to get warmer and warmer so i took it out of the mod and let it lie on the window sill, till it was cool enough and then I tried to recharge it in the single cell Efest charger maxx- smart or something. So then all the happened with that was the production of a green light that would flash red every ten seconds instead of being red while charging and going green when it's complete. This battery soiled itself and I won't vouch for it being any sorts of good. This battery was purple - unlaiden - never in a penetration war - was safe and only used in one mod - I didn't have it for more than 2 weeks and here I sit with a battery that can't even charge anymore.

I wanted efest .. and now I got to have it - but I'll never step away from sony batteries -- Ill just upgrade from vtc4 to 5' to test that sexy beast in my mech mod next

Efest has not produced quality. It looks like a caged cell anyway. In it's later lifecycle it was getting increasingly warm in weather that was far cooler than the vape that wanted to melt in my hand. FFFFFFFEST This got through one day at a time in it's later stage too - but now it's nothing. I can't even bury it in the ground, because of that lead in the battey.
Curse efest.
May their factories all burn to theground.
Stupid labels on the batteries as well.
Authentic Kak


----------



## Tom. F

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> That image displayed right there is part of my battery funeral. Last night I got home, and used the Phantom from wotofo - and all I felt was this thing getting increasingly warm , and it continued to get warmer and warmer so i took it out of the mod and let it lie on the window sill, till it was cool enough and then I tried to recharge it in the single cell Efest charger maxx- smart or something. So then all the happened with that was the production of a green light that would flash red every ten seconds instead of being red while charging and going green when it's complete. This battery soiled itself and I won't vouch for it being any sorts of good. This battery was purple - unlaiden - never in a penetration war - was safe and only used in one mod - I didn't have it for more than 2 weeks and here I sit with a battery that can't even charge anymore.
> 
> I wanted efest .. and now I got to have it - but I'll never step away from sony batteries -- Ill just upgrade from vtc4 to 5' to test that sexy beast in my mech mod next
> 
> Efest has not produced quality. It looks like a caged cell anyway. In it's later lifecycle it was getting increasingly warm in weather that was far cooler than the vape that wanted to melt in my hand. FFFFFFFEST This got through one day at a time in it's later stage too - but now it's nothing. I can't even bury it in the ground, because of that lead in the battey.
> Curse efest.
> May their factories all burn to theground.
> Stupid labels on the batteries as well.
> Authentic Kak


Their factories perform rewrapping of cells(incorrectly labled) and packaging for shipping but no manufacturing of any sort. The problem is not with the cells that they are sourcing but rather with their improper application, which is a result of efests thumbsucked, over inflated ratings. If those cells were used for less strenuous applications like those they were intended for I'm sure they would be just fine. You can't put a bugatti badge on a city golf and expect high performance.


----------



## NewOobY

i saw a video of a guy on youtube DJLsb Vapes, he did it about 5 months ago - he found that his brand new EFest batteries started venting and blew up. If you check his channel out, please be aware that he gets really angry that he spent money and the batteries are venting so he swears a bit i.e. not for sensitive viewers. But this was the reason I didn't buy efest batteries, even if they fixed the issue or whatever, I stay away from things like this. I hope the reddit post doesn't already mention this guy. But Reddit blocked here at work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

